# {SOLVED}Run time error ?



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Help Please ?

I have a Gateway Pentium 4
I have Unreal Tournament installed, and I installed a mod called Legacy for it (Grrr) and decided to uninstall it.
Now I'm getting an error message runtime error 8002 invalid port number

Help ????


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Don't know anything about that game, but since no one else has responded, I will attempt a guess at what the problem is.
Are you only getting that message when you try to play the game? If so, then I would guess that the error message is referring to an input device such as gamepad or joystick, mouse, etc. Reason being that 8000 series error codes in original IBM compatible systems had to do with input devices. Also, input devices are accessed through ports. Perhaps your game program has lost contact with the correct port address after uninstalling the mod. The easiest way to resolve would probably be to re-install or reconfigure the game software. My best guess.


----------



## WindowsBUM (Jan 25, 2001)

OK, your posts states that you did NOT reinstall the game, right? Or did you? If not and it is still giving you that error, it may not have removed a startup program and when your PC starts it will run it and find nothing. Other then that I have no more info on the subject. Not much of a gamer.


----------



## bourbon916 (Oct 19, 2000)

Hi WindowsBum & EDS

Thank you for replying to my query, I uninstalled and 
re-installed and it seems fine now, thank you again 
for you help, as always this is a wonderful forum to go
for help !!

Bourbon


----------

